# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Eva voorstellen

## Eva S

Hallo,

Ik ben dus Eva en ruim een jaar geleden ben ik door een ziekte (bacteriele infectie) mijn beide onderbenen en linker onderarm kwijtgeraakt. Ik ben nog aan het revalideren (afrondende fase) en heb gesprekken met een pscyholoog om de drastische veranderingen in mijn leven een plekje te geven.
Voorheen was ik succesvol in een represenatatieve baan, deed af en toe modellenwerk en sportte veel. Ik heb adhd en dus was het voor mij ook echt nodig om veel te bewegen. Ik ben altijd erg slank geweest en begreep nooit dat mensen dik konden worden. Ik vond dat het hun eigen schuld was. 
Na de operatie kon ik niet meer sporten, werken en ben ik door de onrust,en frustraties ook extra gaan eten. In een hoog tempo ben ik tientallen kilo's aangekomen en ben ik zélf dik geworden. Natuurlijk probeer ik niet te klagen. Ik ben dankbaar dat ik nog leef (het had ook goed anders af kunnen lopen). Ik schaam me alleen nog erg voor mijn nieuwe ik en de starende blikken op straat wennen ook maar niet. Helaas zijn protheses voor mij geen optie omdat ik van mezelf een hele slechte motoriek heb, waardoor het onmogelijk bleek te functioneren met protheses..
Ik ben dus aan een rolstoel gebonden maar heb daar zo'n hekel aan dat ik zo veel mogelijk doe zónder dat ding. Ik heb gelukkig nieuwe hobby's gevonden maar mis wel het sporten en het makkelijk bewegen. Ik heb nu het gevoel dat mijn overgewicht me even erg beperkt als het missen van mijn ledematen, en wil in ieder geval daar wat aan doen omdat het kan. 
dus tips zijn welkom wat betreft afvallen en wat ik na verlies van zoveel lichaamsvolume wel en niet moet eten. voorheen was ik 1.78cm en 63 kg en nu ben ik 1.28 cm en 97 kg. 
Verder ben ik hier ook omdat gezondheid in de breedstee zin van het woord mij interesseert en ik graag wil meepraten in topics. Ook om wat afleiding te vinden. 

Tot op het forum!

groetjes

Eva

----------


## vera1982

Hoi Eva,

Verschrikkelijk wat je overkomen is. Ik heb zelf ook mijn beide benen verloren na een ongeluk.
Zou graag met je in contact komen zodat we ervaringen kunnen uitwisselen.

Liefs,

Vera

----------

